# Looking for a t-shirt fulfillment service (quick reply needed)



## newtb (Jul 24, 2010)

Basically just as the thread title said... I need someone who can provide t-shirt fulfillment service for a merchandise line a customer of mine will be developing. 

Please let me know the terms, pricing, etc. Customer needs quick response, therefore the sooner you can get in touch with me, the sooner we can do business.

thanks!


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

Sent Private message.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

what volume do you have?


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

PM Sent to you.


----------



## dealcats (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi yah, 
I know of a great fulfillment company in Ocean County - New Jersey its called FulfillRite Fulfillment Services, they offer a full line of fulfillment and warehousing services.
Also are these T-Shirts individually packed or they need to be packaged? also will these be sold to consumers or only wholesale (B2B or B2C). Give them a quick call at 732-961-7766 to get more info. They offer a no commitment 30 trail.
Good Luck!


----------

